# Ohsquito!



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Worked all day for em. 30 plus holes from 6am-6pm. Lots of dink perch and crappie.
Walleye- 2 throw backs, lost 3 at the hole and a couple shorts.
#3 Clown jigging rap is the only lure to take fish. Caught 7 between 5-6pm approx. 5-8.5 fow.
Thanks Tom, Dave and Brett for all the tips and info.


----------



## jackrabbit (Feb 16, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Come on guys. Enough with the trash!
I got the one pile but the other was froze deep.


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice catch Treeman! I can't believe that trash, unbelievable. I'd like to hope the people that did that go back and try to fish again then fall in. Would serve them right. One or two less idiots on the ice wouldn't hurt


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Good job Treeman! That goes to show that persistence pays off.
As far as that trash goes - man, i would love to get my hands on some slobs that would disrespect the lake like that. I would love to blow off some steam and beat the brakes off of them.


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

This is all we did at skeeter today


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

very nice!
what was working for you guy's?


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

Treeman said:


> very nice!
> what was working for you guy's?


Everything. Jigging raps Cleo’s. And vibe. Did not matter did 4 man limit in hour and half


----------



## YoungGun19 (Mar 15, 2012)

How is the ice even fishable? No reports on ice on here. Guys seeing all these fish pics are gunna wanna go wonder.


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

YoungGun19 said:


> How is the ice even fishable? No reports on ice on here. Guys seeing all these fish pics are gunna wanna go wonder.


Really sketchy to the crack spud spud spud. Once past the crack 6-8 inches of good clear ice. And now with snow cover watch everything west of the crack 3 pucker moments on the walk back in. So I say again spud spud spud


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Ksochor, I'll buy you a twelve pack if you let me follow you out there tomorrow. ..
What do you drink and where and when...
I saw 5-7" where I went. I spudded through a few spots close to shore around weed beds.
I try to stay away from crack. 
I heard the crack is UGLY!!! And quit a few guys have been getting wet.


----------



## YoungGun19 (Mar 15, 2012)

West winds all night with the crack, and I heard it's 4 feet wide and barely passable. Would love to get out but not sure if it's worth it. Have a spud and right tools


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

Treeman said:


> Ksochor, I'll buy you a twelve pack if you let me follow you out there tomorrow. ..
> What do you drink and where and when...


Like young gun mentioned that crack was easily a foot wider coming in and it was super sketchy I’m gonna see how much snow they get tonight. I may not risk it tomorrow but if I do I’ll let you know!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I be been saying the ice is not safe for a few days now, congrats on your catch, I just hope you quit posting photos giving novices hope they can get out on late ice safely catching walleye.. you might know, some don't.. not trying to start an argument. Just speaking my mind and I welcome your opinion..


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

You are absolutely right!!!
If you don't have a floatsuit, picks, spikes, a whistle( yes i wear a whistle) a partner, a piece of rope, ****a spud***,
****first hand or very reliable info****, you're phone in a waterproof bag, a gps, a compass and a plank...
Very important'- you need contingency plan for getting wet and it wouldnt hurt to bring a change of clothes. Personally I bring wipes and at least a depends...cause you never know. lol
If you dont have all of these things you should ABSOLUTELY STAY OFF the ice.
Today is my last day for the season and last night was a blast. I felt like sharing it.
After all I worked hard for it.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

ezbite lives up there ,he says stay off, I,ll stay off. even with all the gear it ain,t worth it. its just a fish.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> ezbite lives up there ,he says stay off, I,ll stay off. even with all the gear it ain,t worth it. its just a fish.


Yeah, that's what Dave said after landing this 36" pike. Just messing


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Like i mentioned last night about the weed bed...much worse today.... the walk from the crack to the shore is REALLY REALLY BAD. STAY OFF the ice near the North West shoreline !!!
We used the plank I carried at least 5 times this afternoon.
Thanks by the way for the planks over the crack. Tomorrow afternoon we could probably go back with a canoe or Jon boat to get em.


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

We came back in an hour after treeman. West of the crack is no joke.. I’m 6’3. 240 and I walked like I was a buck twenty. Lot of areas about inch and a half or less many of my footprints were leaving cracks. Luckily we stayed dry... I will not be going out again this year!!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

glad your all safe, nice pike,theres some real dandies in the lake.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Vegetation in the ice and the snow tramped down let the sun cook the ice in a huge area. Major pucker factor coming off. Spud bars kept us dry for sure this time.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Ksochor said:


> We came back in an hour after treeman. West of the crack is no joke.. I’m 6’3. 240 and I walked like I was a buck twenty. Lot of areas about inch and a half or less many of my footprints were leaving cracks. Luckily we stayed dry... I will not be going out again this year!!!


2 guys went in around 2. Everione out there was spreading the word to get off before dark.
I went back to see if they did.
When i got there i learned a guy got wet, went home, put on dry clothes and went back to warn the other remaining 6-7 people out there.
I met him, his dad and buddy and we all hung til the they got off around 7:30.
Everyone is fine.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

tomb said:


> Vegetation in the ice and the snow tramped down let the sun cook the ice in a huge area. Major pucker factor coming off. Spud bars kept us dry for sure this time.


The 2 Eastern European Gentleman said and I quote, " You need to walk faster than the ice breaks." lmao
Excellent!!!!

Thanks guys, it was a fun ice season, and I learned alot.
Thanks OGF as usual!


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thamks for the warning coming back in we were away from the pack so we didnt know how bad it got we spuded behind the europeans and stayed dry we really appreciate the help we saw where the fellow went through and stopped us dead in our tracks good looking out i was with the couple


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

I have to take my hat off to Greg...I believe. It took balls to go back out there.
Good meeting you...dry. ☺


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

Sure do take my hat off to him good man


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Greg says he was glad he could help out and yes huge balls. Been fishin with him for about ten years or better good to know peaple like that.


----------



## Fly Guy (Feb 19, 2018)

All I gotta say is WOW! I was with Greg last night, and his dad and I were so lucky to have stayed dry. Not only did G fall through twice....but when we saw the group way back behind us walking the path, he didn't hesitate to go back out there 200 yards to warn them of the situation. No time to change clothes, he went out right after we got on shore. Dude was soaked to the bone, and near hypothermic when he got back to the truck.....so we gave him dry clothes and cranked the heat.


----------



## G MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

Fly Guy said:


> All I gotta say is WOW! I was with Greg last night, and his dad and I were so lucky to have stayed dry. Not only did G fall through twice....but when we saw the group way back behind us walking the path, he didn't hesitate to go back out there 200 yards to warn them of the situation. No time to change clothes, he went out right after we got on shore. Dude was soaked to the bone, and near hypothermic when he got back to the truck.....so we gave him dry clothes and cranked the heat.


I was glad it was that went thru. I had my dad and my buddy with me. I have played that game of going thru before. Spooky stuff.
I'm thinking I done for this ice fishing season. Holy reality check


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, I would say it was nice meeting you...that was really unnerving seeing all of you paused out there. Not knowing if someone else went in...it wasn't a pleasant experience.
Good job Greg!!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

What a crazy day that was! That was the first time I was convinced that I was going for a swim. Heart racin for the 45 mins it took to walk from the crack to shore. INSANE! P.S.... miss me?


----------



## G MAN (Feb 19, 2018)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> What a crazy day that was! That was the first time I was convinced that I was going for a swim. Heart racin for the 45 mins it took to walk from the crack to shore. INSANE! P.S.... miss me?


Is this the guy I walked back out to? There was 3 of you guys out there. 
I just couldn't walk away that night. My buddy who was with me was telling some guys last night about when I went thru the ice twice that night. It totally freaked him and my dad out to see me hanging on the ice by my elbows.
I'm ready for next season. Went and bought a float suit.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

G MAN said:


> Is this the guy I walked back out to? There was 3 of you guys out there.
> I just couldn't walk away that night. My buddy who was with me was telling some guys last night about when I went thru the ice twice that night. It totally freaked him and my dad out to see me hanging on the ice by my elbows.
> I'm ready for next season. Went and bought a float suit.


I come in that night about 5 o’clock. There was 7 of us. I was part of treeman and leadcores group


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Treeman said:


> View attachment 255658
> View attachment 255659
> Come on guys. Enough with the trash!
> I got the one pile but the other was froze deep.[/QUO0


----------

